# Cobia Rod Help



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys, I just finished my firs rod build, and it's a gator t80l. Is this a good blank for cobia/tarpon. I know most like a 9 footer but I got the 8 for my first build since it was half the price. Is this blank good for cobia jigs and tarpon spoons? 

Thanks 
Ben


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

all gator blanks are some what different, but most gators are really good rods for throwing bait and are ok for throwing lures for ling


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

What blank do you recommend for a 3oz jig?


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out mudhole they have some great stuff. You can look at all of the blanks you could have ever imagined. Then go from there. They have a thread on here for rod building and such you should post up there instead of pier reports. Get more hits


----------

